

An open-source project for bash one-liners, shell script tips and tricks - burlyman
http://www.bashoneliners.com/

======
thomc
Nice start. Little way to go before it overtakes commandlinefu.com but already
I see a really nice feature - people asking for help creating a one liner. Bit
like a stack overflow for bash one liners. Always fun to see people compete
for the best/shortest/weirdest one line answer.

I find it hard to navigate at the moment - I mean looking for what you want,
searching. Still a bit raw. Maybe needs tagging and more advanced search
options.

Thanks for making the site open source too.

~~~
burlyman
Thanks for the comment! To be honest if I had known commandlinefu.com before I
would not have started this one...

It is definitely raw, because it's still a work in progress. Now in light of
commandlinefu.com I need to rethink.

